# Radeon Overlay Dauerhaft Deaktivieren



## Skipper81Ger (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dieses ( auf der rechten seite des Bildschierms erscheinende ) Radeon Overlay Fenster dauerhaft zu deaktivieren und wenn ja, wie geh ich da vor?

Immer wenn ich      "ALT" + "R"     drücke, aktiviert es sich. Auch jedes mal von neuem wenn ich es beispielsweise über den taskmanager komplett deaktiviert hab.
Mit dem Programm "overlay" von AMD Radeon kann man videos aufzeichnen ( RELIVE ) framerate überwachen per anzeige ( FRTC ) und farben verwalten zb. für den gaming bereich.
Es gibt aber im Programm selbst keine optionen oder weitere einstellmöglichkeiten, die das programm schliessen.
Mit ALT und R öffnet man und schliesst man dieses rechts im bildschirm erscheinende overlay Fenster auch wieder, jedoch benötige ich das Programm nicht und ich brauche die tasten alt und r ingame. Jedes mal wenn ich die Tasten drücke, erscheint das Fenster und wenn ich es wieder geschlossen hab, funktionieren willkürlich einige der maustasten für etwas 1- 3 sekunden nicht mehr. ( bei verschiedenen shooter spielen zb) Das würde ich gerne vermeiden. Soweit ich weiss, lässt sich die tastenkombination auch nicht so einfach dazu ändern, ich konnte nicht mehr dazu finden.

Ich nutze Eine RX 480 GPU und aktuelle Gute Hardware mit Win10 in standart einstellungen. AMDs CC und treiber sind aktuell.
Vielen Dank


----------



## HisN (1. Januar 2018)

Hotkey ändern.
1. Google-Treffer

Using Radeon™ Overlay to Adjust Gaming and Visual Settings


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hotkey ändern.
> 1. Google-Treffer
> 
> Using Radeon™ Overlay to Adjust Gaming and Visual Settings



Ja danke. habs erst mit anderen tastenkombinationen gemacht die nicht angenommen wurden da sie entweder von windows benutzt wurden, oder ohne alt waren. steht aber auch in der beschreibung drin. jedenfalls funktioniert es jetzt und ich hoffe es stellt sich nicht weider von selbst um.


----------



## HawkEy3 (4. Dezember 2018)

Sorry das ich diese ur-alten Thread wieder hervor hole, aber für mich war er der erste Treffer auf google und da hier keine Lösung ist, ich sie mittlerweile aber gefunden habe will ich sie hier teilen.
Links klick auf die Hotkey Schaltfläche als wolle man einen neue Tastenkombi wählen, dann die Entf. Taste drücken. Dann ist die Tastenkombi gelöscht.


----------



## Thelun (29. Januar 2020)

Ich danke dir!


----------

